

Show HN: The Most Influential Developers on GitHub - floydsoft
https://github.com/floydsoft/the-most-influential-developers-on-github

======
stevekemp
I wonder how many people upvoted this solely because their name was on one of
the lists? I know I did.

~~~
hashtree
Ha, I didn't and I am on it (though I don't deserve to be, IMO).

